# Info needed on driving horse shows!



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You will need to read the rules from AMHA. They will specify which type of cart you need, and what gaits are expected. The only breed show driving classes I have had experience with call for a two-wheeled show cart, and the Morgan/Arabian/Saddlebred, etc, are usually VERY fancy, with their heads checked up high, in fine harness. 

The class description will say "carriage pleasure driving" if it means the type of driving it sounds like you want to show. At least in the Arabian rules, anyway.

Good Luck! We would LOVE to see some pictures!!

nancy


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you google Morgan pleasure driving you will see what I am used to seeing at the Morgan shows.......in case the image I am trying to post does not show up.http://www.windenhill.com/images/shanghai/Shanghai-HD2010sm.jpg

I certainly am far from an authority on either driving or Morgans. My knowledge is strictly from watching my brother, his daughter and granddaughter show their world champion mare. I can tell you he has that 2 wheeled cart with the bag in front......tail dragging (to me) dangerously close to wheels.......


----------



## Horselover03 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for all the help! I guess another question would be do any of you know where you can watch a video on somehting to show you the difference between a park gait, a collected trot, and a working trot. I think I have the idea it would just help to supplement it!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you go to youtube and search for Morgan pleasure driving, you should find something to help you. Good luck!

WHere are you in Canada?


----------



## Horselover03 (Jun 12, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> If you go to youtube and search for Morgan pleasure driving, you should find something to help you. Good luck!
> 
> WHere are you in Canada?


 

I live in ontario, not much driving goes on up here haha! I wish I could find a spot even in NY state that was looking for some help just so I could learn some more before I do anything!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You can try going to carriage driving classifieds on facebook, joining the group and posting there to ask if there are any instructors, driving clubs, or even someone to help you get started in your area.


----------



## Horselover03 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you I have been in that group for awhile more than anything its a bad thing I see way to many things that I do not need lol!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am pretty sure there are places in the Buffalo area, Which is why I asked. I will have to ask my niece if that is doable for you. I know my brother gets driving lessons in the Buffalo area, but they use their own horse. Not sure without your own being there. I know that also do training, so it may be part of that.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Try contacting these folks. Probably your best resource for info in NY.
Welcome to the home of the New York State Morgan Horse Society


----------



## Horselover03 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank You Very Much!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------

